# Have your own Bf-109G-6



## beaupower32 (Mar 31, 2010)

this G6 was restored/rebuilt by Sandy air corp. in Austria. Sandy Air Corp - Me 109 G-6 WNr. 441059 "Gelbe 1" III./JG 3 "Udet"
It will be auctioned by Hermann Historica, Munich on the 16.April. See the following link: Hermann Historica - Internationales Auktionshaus fr Antiken, Alte Waffen, Orden und Ehrenzeichen, Historische Sammlungsstcke


Aparrently this bird is up for auction. How would u like that sitting in your yard!


Found on this website: Bf109 G6 - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


----------



## timshatz (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice! Would love to fly it, but would also be afraid I'd screw it up. Ground loop it or some such, given it's reputation. Don't make them in 2 seat versions so your first flight in it you are on your own.


----------



## smackers (Mar 31, 2010)

If only Airfix could take a look and see what a real Bf 109 G-6 looks like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd buy it and repaint it into Bartel's *13*!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn I wish I were rich...


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 31, 2010)

Could be a good canidate for this website to pitch in and buy, 

I wish I had alot of money.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll start the bidding at a hundred bucks.

What's that you say? A million? Oh OK, bye.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice! Look great on my front lawn - if I had a front lawn.....


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 31, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nice! Look great on my front lawn - if I had a front lawn.....


I thinlk she would look nice formating with her older sister on a sunny Niagara day


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2010)

There you go. Where are you Mr. Russel?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Man...that would be sweet to own....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2010)

How do you hang her from the ceiling?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2010)

Get her up to 30,000 feet and just hang!


----------



## aircro (Apr 1, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nice! Look great on my front lawn - if I had a front lawn.....



Oh,I have front lawn, aint big but money... If I have it, it will end it in this colour: WINGS PALETTE - Messerschmitt Bf.109G Gustav - Croatia


----------



## Pong (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll just tear down my house and there will be room for that thing! (Though I don't have any money for it )


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2010)

If I sold my house I cold buy one wing.

I've dreamed of owning one of those ever since I was a kid. The dream hasn't died.


----------



## Henk (Apr 3, 2010)

Would love to have one, but would also love to fly in one and imagine how it must have been for the pilots who flew them.


----------



## FlexiBull (Apr 4, 2010)

There are some excellent images, just follow the link to the auction house 

Hermann Historica - Internationales Auktionshaus fr Antiken, Alte Waffen, Orden und Ehrenzeichen, Historische Sammlungsstcke

click on military vehicles, then at the end find the Bf 109G. Don't now if they can be downloaded but there is a nice little magnifier for the small detail


----------



## FlexiBull (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry to disappoint all you guys but it says "It's none flying" and judging by the cracks in some of those images you can see why!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2010)

Shame it isn't flyable but she still looks excellent and would be really cool to have.


----------



## Pong (Apr 6, 2010)

Hehehe, sitting in the cockpit and imagining you are getting ready to attack a formation of 60+ B-17s....


----------

